# Pokémon X & Y Pokémon format dumped, decrypted and documented.



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 27, 2013)

3DS game saves have long been dumped and had their initial decryption layer fiddled with but owing to an inability to inject content back in the have been few attempts to take it much further than that.

Pokemon uses a slightly different save type (This is one of the major issues currently plaguing Gateway 3DS users who wish to play Pokemon X and Y), but some are saying it might have been an online functionality derived hack. In some ways that would make more sense but the authors of the information are not commenting on the methods used at this point.

Either way, as with normal saves, at this point in time people can not modify Pokemon and reinsert them. However, the format the Pokemon take has been reverse engineered to some extent. Initial plans involve decoding the new structure and a checking program is to be made later, which is fitting as the owner of the popular Pokécheck website and a moderator at Project Pokemon are the ones responsible for this initial breakthrough.



			
				Issued Statement on Project Pokemon said:
			
		

> Box pkxs are now 232 bytes, as opposed to 136 previously.
> Pkxs store the current owner + the original OT for a given pokemon.
> The encryption on the pkx files works slightly differently.
> Hatched eggs save the moves they hatched with separately for the move relearner.


 
Structure Listing
Project Pokemon Announcement Thread
Source


----------



## kyogre123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh yes. I was about to make a thread about it. Eevee and decrypter downloaded, checking how this works now.


----------



## drfsupercenter (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome!

Am I the only person who doesn't think this is a bad thing?  It might shed some light on how other 3DS saves work.


----------



## driverdis (Oct 27, 2013)

this means nothing in terms of allowing people to use hacked pokemon in X/Y for people that are thinking so. there is no way so far to tamper with the saves which means there is no way to get any hacked pokemon into the game. it also seems X/Y use NAND save as the carts do not contain an EEPROM, which means the only place saves can go is onto the NAND. it may not be possible to flash saves to it from outside of the 3ds (and some sort of 3ds mode homebrew) without using a hardware NAND flasher.


----------



## kyogre123 (Oct 27, 2013)

driverdis said:


> this means nothing in terms of allowing people to use hacked pokemon in X/Y for people that are thinking so. there is no way so far to tamper with the saves which means there is no way to get any hacked pokemon into the game. it also seems X/Y use NAND save as the carts do not contain an EEPROM, which means the only place saves can go is onto the NAND. it may not be possible to flash saves to it from outside of the 3ds (and some sort of 3ds mode homebrew) without using a hardware NAND flasher.


 
So, is completely possible to get this at lv1 caught with a Premiumball?


----------



## Lacius (Oct 27, 2013)

driverdis said:


> this means nothing in terms of allowing people to use hacked pokemon in X/Y for people that are thinking so. there is no way so far to tamper with the saves which means there is no way to get any hacked pokemon into the game. it also seems X/Y use NAND save as the carts do not contain an EEPROM, which means the only place saves can go is onto the NAND. it may not be possible to flash saves to it from outside of the 3ds (and some sort of 3ds mode homebrew) without using a hardware NAND flasher.


 
There are other ways to get hacked Pokemon onto a game (e.g. GTS spoofing).

Edit:


kyogre123 said:


> So, is completely possible to get this at lv1 caught with a Premiumball?


Bred Pokemon can be in Poke Balls other than normal red Poke Balls now. Offspring will be in whatever Poke Ball the mother is in in a non-Ditto breeding.
http://www.serebii.net/xy/breeding.shtml


----------



## driverdis (Oct 27, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> So, is completely possible to get this at lv1 caught with a Premiumball?


not sure, but I highly doubt they figured out how to encrypt and flash the save back and have the game not reject the save.


----------



## Marinkmus (Oct 27, 2013)

I've actually been playing pokemon GBA ROM hacks on my wii (no ds-3ds yet :'(). It might be possible to get hacked pokemon with a method similar to that on XY.


----------



## Bond697 (Oct 27, 2013)

the gible with the awesome name was made by xfr, edited to be shiny, and injected. just a demonstration that it's possible. it's possible to inject stuff at the moment using some of the network-enabled features the games have. that said, it's not easy and certainly not something that will be available for everyone to do just yet. just demonstrations and samples of what's possible.

saves are certainly off limits at the moment. we're finding other ways to do what we need, though. still working on pokecheck for gen 6.

e: please excuse the quality of the code for the decrypter.  we were up basically all last night working on that stuff and i just needed it to decrypt the new pkx format, not look nice.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 27, 2013)

...Let the cheating begin.



> Pokécheck owner Xfr and Pokécheck administrator/Project Pokémon Super Mod Bond697 have dumped, decrypted, and documented the Pokémon X and Y Pokémon file format.
> 
> The Pokémon files have been given a new file type, PKX, to match their new format. They've grown quite a bit both in size and the types of data they contain. With the limited amount of information currently available, access to PKX files provides some new insights into how this latest generation of Pokémon titles functions internally. There is more information to come as they continue work on updating Pokécheck for gen 6.


 


Introducing Wireshark, the first Generation VI Hacked Pokémon.​ 
So now that the games' saves have been hacked, where do we stand in terms of
A) Decrypting game saves
B) Keeping a Generation of Pokémon legit (For the most part)

 Source


----------



## Saken (Oct 27, 2013)

Bond697 said:


> the gible with the awesome name was made by xfr, edited to be shiny, and injected. just a demonstration that it's possible. it's possible to inject stuff at the moment using some of the network-enabled features the games have. that said, it's not easy and certainly not something that will be available for everyone to do just yet. just demonstrations and samples of what's possible.
> 
> saves are certainly off limits at the moment. we're finding other ways to do what we need, though. still working on pokecheck for gen 6.
> 
> e: please excuse the quality of the code for the decrypter. we were up basically all last night working on that stuff and i just needed it to decrypt the new pkx format, not look nice.


You guys are using Wireshark to check the flow of packets?


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Oct 27, 2013)

Misleading title.

The saves are NOT dumpable/editable yet, and one of the devs confirmed :



Bond697 said:


> the gible with the awesome name was made by xfr, edited to be shiny, and injected. just a demonstration that it's possible. *it's possible to inject stuff at the moment using some of the network-enabled features the games have*. that said, it's not easy and certainly not something that will be available for everyone to do just yet. just demonstrations and samples of what's possible.
> 
> *saves are certainly off limits at the moment*. we're finding other ways to do what we need, though. still working on pokecheck for gen 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## Master X (Oct 27, 2013)

I was considering posting this topic - You ninja'd me though.

Anyway, keeping this generation legitimate was screwed when the bank was announced. While direct modification of 6th gen pokemon would be the biggest threat, it's not really that hard to make legitimate fakes and transfer them over.

I suppose it's just a matter of what will hit first - directly modifying 6th gen pokemon, or modified transfers.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 27, 2013)

CollosalPokemon said:


> Misleading title.
> 
> The saves are NOT dumpable/editable yet, and one of the devs confirmed :


 
I read from another source, which seemed to be unreliable, so I've edited my post to reflect the content of that post. If I can get the title updated to "Pokémon X & Y Pokémon Dumped, Decrypted, and Hacked", that'd be great.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 27, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I read from another source, which seemed to be unreliable, so I've edited my post to reflect the content of that post. If I can get the title updated to "Pokémon X & Y Pokémon Dumped, Decrypted, and Hacked", that'd be great.


 

Slight modification, but wishes granted.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 27, 2013)

driverdis said:


> it also seems X/Y use NAND save as the carts do not contain an EEPROM


I don't know about the digital version. But I was able to load my friends Pokemon Y save data (retail) on my 3DS.


----------



## UltraMew (Oct 27, 2013)

*Applauds* Spiritomb and hackémon, here we come!


----------



## Yamagushi (Oct 27, 2013)

Pokemon is DOOOOOOMMMMED!!!


----------



## UltraMew (Oct 27, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> So, is completely possible to get this at lv1 caught with a Premiumball?


That could be a fake, breeder.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Slight modification, but wishes granted.


 
It's slight, but important


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 27, 2013)

A side effect of modifying games/ hacking consoles.
Cheaters galore...

Well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Dartz150 (Oct 27, 2013)

The first time ever I have been enjoying the online battles, the wonder trade and all the online stuff, and now that this have been found:


----------



## kingaz (Oct 27, 2013)

driverdis said:


> not sure, but I highly doubt they figured out how to encrypt and flash the save back and have the game not reject the save.


 

Son, you do not know what you are talking about.


What they are doing is NOT save editing - they have completely sidestepped that by spoofing the global trade station server connection. 


So, yeah you are right. They don't know any more about save tampering than anyone else does. But that does NOT mean that there is no way to get hacked mons onto the cart. 


Also, just FYI, Pokemon now inherit the type of Pokeball it comes in from the mother - any ball (besides Cherish) is possible for bred Pokemon.


----------



## someonewhodied (Oct 27, 2013)

kingaz said:


> Son, you do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> What they are doing is NOT save editing - they have completely sidestepped that by spoofing the global trade station server connection.
> ...


 
you can get cherish if you breed with ditto apparently.

non-ditto counts as mother in a ditto+other breed.


----------



## Huntereb (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome! I can't wait to see more modified saves to come of this!


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 27, 2013)

'Bout time we get Pokecheck for gen VI


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 27, 2013)

So *if* my understand of this is correct, this is the baby steps into being able to have hacked/edited pokemon in the game? So basically, a new pokemon game comes out and everyone loves it, unites the world in trading and battles that for the first time in years has actually felt fair.

...So they've decided to ruin that and give people a false sense of power with hacked pokemon? Fun.



Spoiler



I truthfully have no idea even after reading the original sauce what this even means so i could be way off with my post or i might not. save editing with anything that has multiplayer is the bane of my exsistance tho and ruins the fun of playing online so yeah, i assume this will suck in the long run for me


----------



## SignZ (Oct 27, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> *Applauds* Spiritomb and hackémon, here we come!


Let the Spiritomb come, I'll slay it with some Fairy move.


----------



## driverdis (Oct 27, 2013)

Sheimi said:


> I don't know about the digital version. But I was able to load my friends Pokemon Y save data (retail) on my 3DS.


 
no, not that NAND save. the actual cart has no EEPROM for saves as it saves to the same chip (NAND) as the game is stored on.
http://gbatemp.net/attachments/image-jpg.4657/-- I did not take this photo myself


----------



## IronClouds (Oct 27, 2013)

This should be interesting. I just hope Nintendo is able to detect when a Pokémon's been modified and block its use in the online battle system or GTS. "Hackémon" should definitely remain local and be kept offline, IMO. I do support this, but taking hackémon online is where I draw the line. Nice work Xfr and Bond697!


----------



## dragonmaster (Oct 27, 2013)

loool the fans out there of pokemon , i wonder sometimes if they think that i not just a game.
i appllause to the the ones that work so many hours to find a way.booo hoo to the ones that tend to play 20h just to get a shiny, i believe that is a great step in rom hacking as in the future we may have 3ds rom hacked .and that ends my enthusiaasm


----------



## DaniPoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Darn it.. I really hope that nothing will come from this. I really hope that GF will ban cheaters and not only block illegal pokemon.
These games are good as they are now but imagine having the online filled with crazy stuff like shiny Mew and Pikachu that knows Psycic, Fly, surf and fireblast...


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 27, 2013)

From my understanding they need to decrypt the save in order to inject the hackemon, only really hackers would be able to do this at this stage without releasing a fancy tool.
Also measures would have been added to block GTS spoofing.


----------



## migles (Oct 27, 2013)

driverdis said:


> no, not that NAND save. the actual cart has no EEPROM for saves as it saves to the same chip (NAND) as the game is stored on.
> http://gbatemp.net/attachments/image-jpg.4657/-- I did not take this photo myself


 
is there any tool to flash the entire cart? so i can flash any game into a legit cartridge?

and if it's the same chip, there is no change of corrupting the entire chip with a save failure or some bug?


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 27, 2013)

Cheated or not, with super training in X&Y you cant make your pokemon too far off from my ones anyway.
I'll still kick asses. just this time it will feel better


----------



## UltraMew (Oct 27, 2013)

SignZ said:


> Let the Spiritomb come, I'll slay it with some Fairy move.


Level 100 Shiny Mew with Water, Fire, Grass, and one other type of moves is awesome. +Mega X forms on my Pokémon Y.

And I meant WonderTomb. 



drfsupercenter said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Am I the only person who doesn't think this is a bad thing?  It might shed some light on how other 3DS saves work.


Nope. Would be cool to spam Wonder Trade with L:100 Mews named UltraMew or /r/pokemon.


----------



## Arras (Oct 27, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Level 100 Shiny Mew with Water, Fire, Grass, and one other type of moves is awesome. +Mega X forms on my Pokémon Y.
> 
> And I meant WonderTomb.
> 
> ...


Wondertomb is weak to Fairy now.



dragonmaster said:


> loool the fans out there of pokemon , i wonder sometimes if they think that i not just a game.
> i appllause to the the ones that work so many hours to find a way.booo hoo to the ones that tend to play 20h just to get a shiny, i believe that is a great step in rom hacking as in the future we may have 3ds rom hacked .and that ends my enthusiaasm


AFAIK this is absolutely useless for anything except creating hacked Pokemon. As of now they're not editing the save itself, just the packets it sends to the GTS.


----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> The first time ever I have been enjoying the online battles, the wonder trade and all the online stuff, and now that this have been found:


 
I don't get what you guys get all worked up over.

Isn't that filter this game has built in still on ?

Should be impossible to use pokemon that don't apply to that guidelines, right ?


----------



## kyogre123 (Oct 27, 2013)

You guys are getting ridiculous with all the whining... especially those talking about Pikachus with over 9000 in stats and absurd movepools.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 27, 2013)

Marinkmus said:


> I've actually been playing pokemon GBA ROM hacks on my wii (no ds-3ds yet :'(). It might be possible to get hacked pokemon with a method similar to that on XY.


 
Yes, its called Pokesav 3rd gen

I can't wait for the release of Pokegen with 6th gen support, by the time I get my Pokemon Y copy, I'm not sure if I can get that mystery gift, although is Pokegen already supports 6th gen till then, I can just inject the mystery gift files.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 27, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I can't wait for the release of Pokegen with 6th gen support, by the time I get my Pokemon Y copy, I'm not sure if I can get that mystery gift, although is Pokegen already supports 6th gen till then, I can just inject the mystery gift files.


 

The Pokegen Creator has retired and won't be doing any more work with it.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> The Pokegen Creator has retired and won't be doing any more work with it.


 
There will always be others.


----------



## Hauro (Oct 27, 2013)

It looks like there is alot of confusion. This will only make it easier to obtain 5 or 6 IV pokemon maybe shinies since we dont know yet how shinies are determined. The 3DS encryption is not cracked this is most likely GTS spoofing and if you want to play online with your 9000 Attack Watergun Charizard there will still be checks and for legit breeders it is pretty easy to hatch a 5 IV perfect Pokemon anyways. This is just a way to create legit hacked Pokemon.

TL;DR 
It just saves alot of time.


----------



## Bond697 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> The Pokegen Creator has retired and won't be doing any more work with it.


 

he "retired" and gave it to me. though, yesterday after he read about what we're doing, he mentioned to me about coming back to help out with gen 6 support instead of leaving me to do it.


----------



## kyogre123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Personally, I'm not fan of Pokegen (I'm not even familiar with the program), but every progress done is going to be well received.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 27, 2013)

Bond697 said:


> he "retired" and gave it to me. though, yesterday after he read about what we're doing, he mentioned to me about coming back to help out with gen 6 support instead of leaving me to do it.



Well then I stand corrected.


----------



## Marinkmus (Oct 27, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Yes, its called Pokesav 3rd gen
> 
> I can't wait for the release of Pokegen with 6th gen support, by the time I get my Pokemon Y copy, I'm not sure if I can get that mystery gift, although is Pokegen already supports 6th gen till then, I can just inject the mystery gift files.


 I heard you can Girantina as a gift. I'm gonna get pokemon X next week.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=gOSCzBOGtgE


----------



## UltraMew (Oct 27, 2013)

Marinkmus said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=gOSCzBOGtgE





Marinkmus said:


> I heard you can Girantina as a gift. I'm gonna get pokemon X next week.


Double post, you should've done:



Marinkmus said:


> I heard you can Girantina as a gift. I'm gonna get pokemon X next week.
> 
> Oh, and: http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=gOSCzBOGtgE


----------



## Marinkmus (Oct 27, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Double post,you should've done:


 Oh my bad didn't know that was double posting.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2013)

Here I was hoping this game won't be flooded with fake Pokemon like the ones before .-.


----------



## Huntereb (Oct 27, 2013)

IronClouds said:


> I just hope Nintendo is able to detect when a Pokémon's been modified and block its use in the online battle system or GTS.


 

They probably won't be able to do anything above not allowing Pokemon with modified, not-normal move sets (For instance, Charizard with Confuse Ray). That means that once this is done, expect some epic Pokemon online.

I also wonder if they would be able to check the cartridge for Un-Released Pokemon, like one's that will come out in events for the TV show.


----------



## Bond697 (Oct 28, 2013)

since the beginning of gen 5 gamefreak and nintendo have done a lot to ensure that pokemon used online are at the very least legal.  you won't ever see a poke with over max stats because they constantly re-calculate pokemon stats after virtually everything.  they don't allow moves a poke can't know, nor do they allow EVs over 510.  at the very worst, the most someone could do is (eventually, awhile from now) use this to battle on wifi using a poke with max stats.  that's really not a big deal given how easy it is to breed for good stats this gen.  or maybe a poke that isn't in a gen 6 game, but that will be changing as of december anyway.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 28, 2013)

I swear if we start seeing hacked Pokemon, I will skullfuck every person who starts putting that shit online. I am sure Nintendo will monitor people who put duped and hacked Pokemon up for trade.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 28, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> I swear if we start seeing hacked Pokemon, I will skullfuck every person who starts putting that shit online. I am sure Nintendo will monitor people who put duped and hacked Pokemon up for trade.


 

Prepare to skullfuck a lot of people, then. It's inevitable.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 28, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Double post, you should've done:


 
That's not your job.


----------



## evandixon (Oct 28, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> The Pokegen Creator has retired and won't be doing any more work with it.


Bond697 has the source, so he could update Pokegen in the future.  No promises though.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 28, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> Bond697 has the source, so he could update Pokegen in the future. No promises though.


 

Oh I know, he told me earlier.  I had no clue, as the information I had was outdated, apparently.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 28, 2013)

holy shit all ready? it's not even a month yet.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 28, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> holy shit all ready? it's not even a month yet.


 
Its 2 a.m, its dark outside, you don't need sun glasses.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 28, 2013)

damn straight!! now i'll only get back into pokemon if it let me battle with my ubers with random people. like if it's ok with them. like you know a search setting option.


----------



## Zaneris (Oct 28, 2013)

I've personally caught a Gabite on friend safari and could breed him to make lots of level 1 Gibles too...

I'm not seeing anything here to explain the insanity of everyone worried about the save file being decrypted with no way to use a modified save...


----------



## hhs (Oct 28, 2013)

Eh, I don't really care. Hacked guys are coming over in December anyway. I emphasized getting a shiny gen6 for this reason but if we can pokegen all pokemon no big change. Just less time consuming.

The wifi rooms in free battle are still going to be all MewtwoX, Yveltal, Xerneas little kids and Talonflame, Klefki Garchomp aspies.


----------



## Bond697 (Oct 28, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> holy shit all ready? it's not even a month yet.


 

funny thing, we were going to do all this the day after the games came out.  the only reason we didn't is that xfr was unavailable due to real life.  he picked up an eshop copy a couple hours after it came out and i bought mine asap on the 12th in preparation for doing it that day, but we were delayed.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't like hacks? Don't use them, nobodies forcing you.

I'm not going to stop playing, or shiny hunting, because I play to have fun. You all seem to forget why we play games.


----------



## cearp (Oct 28, 2013)

king_leo said:


> Don't like hacks? Don't use them, nobodies forcing you.
> 
> I'm not going to stop playing, or shiny hunting, because I play to have fun. You all seem to forget why we play games.


yes but many people understandably don't want to play (via random battle) against hacks, or get traded them, legit (i meant legal) or hacked.


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 28, 2013)

king_leo said:


> Don't like hacks? Don't use them, nobodies forcing you.
> 
> I'm not going to stop playing, or shiny hunting, because I play to have fun. You all seem to forget why we play games.


 
You can't have fun with cheaters running around.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 28, 2013)

king_leo said:


> Don't like hacks? Don't use them, nobodies forcing you.
> 
> I'm not going to stop playing, or shiny hunting, because I play to have fun. You all seem to forget why we play games.


 
That's the thing, especially for the DS/3DS titles, legit users end up getting affected. Look at Mario Kart DS for example.


----------



## wiiluver135 (Oct 28, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> You can't have fun with cheaters running around.


 
Not everyone has ALL FUCKING DAY grind like you all do. If we want to play competitive Pokemon we have to HAUL ASS for over 7+hrs a day just to make that 1 perfect Pokemon! It takes FOREVER to get just one perfect 31/31/31/31/31/31 IV team and you might now even get THAT lucky and just get 4-5 IVs you need.
When this tool is finished and almost all the bugs are fixed, it's going to be a godsend for us.
Until then we have to either grind like hell or play Pokemon Showdown.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 28, 2013)

wiiluver135 said:


> Not everyone has ALL FUCKING DAY grind like you all do. If we want to play competitive Pokemon we have to HAUL ASS for over 7+hrs a day just to make that 1 perfect Pokemon! It takes FOREVER to get just one perfect 31/31/31/31/31/31 IV team and you might now even get THAT lucky and just get 4-5 IVs you need.
> When this tool is finished and almost all the bugs are fixed, it's going to be a godsend for us.
> Until then we have to either grind like hell or play Pokemon Showdown.


I agree that IV training is a stupid aspect of Pokémon, however just because a game has a flawed gameplay component it doesn't mean that it's justifiable for people to destroy the online community with Hackémon.

Also, if this is seriously why people want to hack, then why aren't people more public about it? Gamefreak seem pretty open to fixing the EV/IV grindfest given the addition of Super Training.


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 28, 2013)

Puppy_Washer said:


> I agree that* IV training* is a stupid aspect of Pokémon, however just because a game has a flawed gameplay component it doesn't mean that it's justifiable for people to destroy the online community with Hackémon.


 
They don't make you do it, so it's not flawed.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 28, 2013)

Aww man, I'll get ready to be beaten a lot in battling then :/


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't know why people are blaming the hacks when nintendo cant even implement a basic feature into their own network...


----------



## trigao (Oct 28, 2013)

i just wanna get a female shiny snorunt....


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 28, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> They don't make you do it, so it's not flawed.


lolwut. Does something being optional exempt it from ever being flawed? I guess nearly nothing can be flawed, as nearly everything in gaming (and life) is optional. Airtight logic.


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 28, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Don't know why people are blaming the hacks when nintendo cant even implement a basic feature into their own network...


 
They do block impossible Hakemons though.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, this came out of left field!
I'm glad it's being applied to Pokecheck first; in fact, I give Pokecheck higher priority than Pokegen.


----------



## Phaanox (Oct 28, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> So, is completely possible to get this at lv1 caught with a Premiumball?


 

It is possible. On breeding, the Pokémon gets the Pokéball of the mother.


----------



## Arras (Oct 28, 2013)

wiiluver135 said:


> Not everyone has ALL FUCKING DAY grind like you all do. If we want to play competitive Pokemon we have to HAUL ASS for over 7+hrs a day just to make that 1 perfect Pokemon! It takes FOREVER to get just one perfect 31/31/31/31/31/31 IV team and you might now even get THAT lucky and just get 4-5 IVs you need.
> When this tool is finished and almost all the bugs are fixed, it's going to be a godsend for us.
> Until then we have to either grind like hell or play Pokemon Showdown.


You can just ignore IVs honestly. Good tactics, teams, items and attacks > Pokemon with stats that are like 2 higher. Well, unless you want to get REALLY competetive, but for that you'd need to haul ass anyway.


----------



## donaldgx (Oct 28, 2013)

[joke] This is why I play pokemon for the plot. [/joke]


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Oct 28, 2013)

cheaters have to ruin everything


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 28, 2013)

Either use the hackmons or play against people that do not have any hackmons.


----------



## Demonchld (Oct 28, 2013)

I sure hope this game keeps hacked Pokémon out and no one hacks this.... We don't need any damn cheating in this game and for fucks sake the game is only 40$ go out and buy the damn game its more then worth it.

This news makes me sad as now online battles will be nothing more then just little kids with there damn hacked Pokémon



wiiluver135 said:


> Not everyone has ALL FUCKING DAY grind like you all do. If we want to play competitive Pokemon we have to HAUL ASS for over 7+hrs a day just to make that 1 perfect Pokemon! It takes FOREVER to get just one perfect 31/31/31/31/31/31 IV team and you might now even get THAT lucky and just get 4-5 IVs you need.
> When this tool is finished and almost all the bugs are fixed, it's going to be a godsend for us.
> Until then we have to either grind like hell or play Pokemon Showdown.


 
this is the same kind of person who bitches about MMOs like wow being such a grind fest. Everyone just wants shit handed to them and never wants to work for anything. but at the same time they want to pwn the charts but not work for it. fuck hacks they need to keep that shit away from Pokémon if you don't like the grind fest and the challenge of pokemon then this game is not for you. I sure as hell don't want to play with a bunch of lame hackers


----------



## kyogre123 (Oct 28, 2013)

ITT: You whine about hacking in Pokemon.


----------



## Ra1d (Oct 28, 2013)

Everyone saw this coming,there's no way there will ever be a cheat/hack-free pokemon game.


----------



## Sizednochi (Oct 28, 2013)

wiiluver135 said:


> Not everyone has ALL FUCKING DAY grind like you all do. If we want to play competitive Pokemon we have to HAUL ASS for over 7+hrs a day just to make that 1 perfect Pokemon! It takes FOREVER to get just one perfect 31/31/31/31/31/31 IV team and you might now even get THAT lucky and just get 4-5 IVs you need.
> When this tool is finished and almost all the bugs are fixed, it's going to be a godsend for us.
> Until then we have to either grind like hell or play Pokemon Showdown.


"hurrr purfect pogeymuns"

You sure are dense. Destiny Knot makes it so as long as you keep breeding, you get more and more 31 IVs. You just need to breed Dittos until you get one with 5 perfect IVs, which is pretty easy since they come with at least 2 perfect IVs from the safari. Might as well get one with all stats perfect, it might take a bit more of time if needed. After that, you just breed it with another pokemon you want and then breed the offspring with the ditto again, while letting it hold Destiny Knot... Eventually you'll get a good pokemon with 5 perfect IVs: If you're running a Galvantula for example you don't even need 31 on attack, it doesn't use physical attacks so that's retarded. For Natures you just need Synchronize and Everstone.

It took me around 2 hours to do all that. Most of that work was getting the good Ditto, so since I already have it I can keep using it on other pokemon I want. It didn't take too many tries on getting a quint-31 Timid Joltik. EV training is easy as heck too with super training + horde battles.

So yeah last gens have been terribly randomized and unfair. But this gen it's so easy to make good pokemon, there's no excuse to be lazy.


----------



## Zaneris (Oct 28, 2013)

Ra1d said:


> Everyone saw this coming,there's no way there will ever be a cheat/hack-free pokemon game.


 
Nintendo actually made it easier than ever to create Pokemon/Items in X and Y.

All you need to do is packet spoof the Wonder Trade and you could get any pokemon you want in return.
I could probably code it myself in under a day.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 28, 2013)

So... Okokok, let's see now
Pokémon can be made with perfect IV stats everywhere in game. (I should know, I got several of them)
Hacks allow you to get perfect pokémon as well. The only difference is that it is done in a lazier way.
I still don't see why people are whining about edited pokémon because there will practically be no difference then the one made in-game from breeding.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 28, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> So... Okokok, let's see now
> Pokémon can be made with perfect IV stats everywhere in game. (I should know, I got several of them)
> Hacks allow you to get perfect pokémon as well. The only difference is that it is done in a lazier way.
> I still don't see why people are whining about edited pokémon because there will practically be no difference then the one made in-game from breeding.


 
It's like working all your life to make a million dollars and you feel happy. Then your neighbor who sat on his ass all day won the $1 scratch off worth 1 million dollars the very next day.


----------



## Osha (Oct 28, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> It's like working all your life to make a million dollars and you feel happy. Then your neighbor who sat on his ass all day won the $1 scratch off worth 1 million dollars the very next day.


 
That's called jealousy. Could it be that you're jealous of the people who can just click a few things then put their Pokémon in their game ?

Anyway, I personally don't care, I rarely use Pokécheck or Pokégen, so whatever.


----------



## Sizednochi (Oct 28, 2013)

I just can't fight with hacked / generated pokemon because I don't feel good using them. I didn't play Gen 4 or Gen 5 competitively because I didn't have the balls to breed, I tried but spent an aftertoon just to barely make progress, it was way too hard. I'm enjoying Gen 6 so much because of this. It's so easy to breed the pokemon I want.

Meanwhile there will be the hacks. I say let them be, I can make pokemon equally as good now with ease (while having fun doing so) and there won't be any difference between them and the hackemons.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 29, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> It's like working all your life to make a million dollars and you feel happy. Then your neighbor who sat on his ass all day won the $1 scratch off worth 1 million dollars the very next day.


Yes, bro. Pretty much how life works man.
Some people do work for it. Others are just plain lucky to get to it.
I could understand in the older gens because getting a near pokemon legitly in game was next to impossible.
And now, since it is SO easier. It's just a matter of being lazy or not. 
So the fact that there are still people whining about edited pokemon having 31 IV everywhere whole they can also get them in their own way, I will never get it.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 29, 2013)

Osha said:


> That's called jealousy. Could it be that you're jealous of the people who can just click a few things then put their Pokémon in their game ?
> 
> Anyway, I personally don't care, I rarely use Pokécheck or Pokégen, so whatever.


 
uh not really? Lol? I was just explaining why people felt that way about pokegen. With all these new features i could make a perfect poke in  couple hours not days.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 29, 2013)

Just hack all you want and don't brag about it. Truth is, the person you are battling will never know the difference because it's still legal, and down to the .pkx's code, it's the same as a legit pokemon. I'm against hacking but even I can understand this basic fact. It makes no difference to anyone but the person doing it.


----------



## omgwtfhax (Oct 29, 2013)

Sizednochi said:


> You just need to breed Dittos


 
You can't breed Dittos.


----------



## DCG (Oct 29, 2013)

Bond697

Would it be possible to use this method to check if there are other pokemon than we are aware of now?
Like the rumored legendary trio? Or perhaps something related to the strange souvenir?


----------



## kyogre123 (Oct 29, 2013)

DCG said:


> Bond697
> 
> Would it be possible to use this method to check if there are other pokemon than we are aware of now?
> Like the rumored legendary trio? Or perhaps something related to the strange souvenir?


 
Of course, but he already said he won't give any info because they don't want to attract attention of Nintendo.


----------



## DCG (Oct 29, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> Of course, but he already said he won't give any info because they don't want to attract attention of Nintendo.



Well, I remember that nintendo was after some of the gbatemp sponsors, which might indicate that they were aware of it the moment it got posted here :/


----------



## kyogre123 (Oct 29, 2013)

DCG said:


> Well, I remember that nintendo was after some of the gbatemp sponsors, which might indicate that they were aware of it the moment it got posted here :/


 
Yes, Nintendo knows everything, lol. The thing is Nintendo is really special when it comes to revealing secret things like event Pokemon or just anything that we are not suppose to know now. I think they care more about it than just hacking and showing how the game works, that's the reason Serebii hasn't spoken about it.


----------



## cearp (Oct 29, 2013)

well that bad thing about this is that, by increasing the national dex number, they can find the pokemon that have not been released yet


----------



## anhminh (Oct 29, 2013)

So does this mean the game had been hack and they can make a emulate Pokemon X/Y on PC now right?
It kinda weird that no pokenoob ask that question yet.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 29, 2013)

anhminh said:


> So does this mean the game had been hack and they can make a emulate Pokemon X/Y on PC now right?
> It kinda weird that no pokenoob ask that question yet.


No. And no pokenoob asked that because even they realise that this shouldn't lead to the development of the emulation of the ROM. Just sayin'


----------



## Zaneris (Oct 29, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> Of course, but he already said he won't give any info because they don't want to attract attention of Nintendo.


In that case is anyone interested in me making a simple proof of concept type hack? 

I could release something like changing the held item of your pokemon and its IVs by the end of the day if anyone is interested?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2013)

Zaneris said:


> In that case is anyone interested in me making a simple proof of concept type hack?
> 
> I could release something like changing the held item of your pokemon and its IVs by the end of the day if anyone is interested?


 
i would xD


----------



## Chaos (Oct 29, 2013)

*It was worked out a while ago how to clone pokemon* by the way. You just have to solder an SD card reader to the board on your 3DS so you can NAND backup. Then all you do is download pokemon from store (has to be downloaded) get the pokemon you want in the game then backup SD card and NAND. Then trade pokemon over and just restore NAND and SD and you then have 2 of the same pokemon one on the game you traded to and the other back in the game you traded from.

This hack here seams cool though and more i am sure will come of it than the above as many wont have the skills needed to solder the 3ds and wont have an estore copy. Can't wait for a GTS.



cearp said:


> well that bad thing about this is that, by increasing the national dex number, they can find the pokemon that have not been released yet


 
Maybe untrue. They could add these other pokemon (if any) via a quick patch that you download. DLC content?


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 29, 2013)

Zaneris said:


> In that case is anyone interested in me making a simple proof of concept type hack?
> 
> I could release something like changing the held item of your pokemon and its IVs by the end of the day if anyone is interested?


I'll be honest.
I am. Especially for the held items.
But also make it for IVs just in case. XD I love breeding a lot but sometimes, it's nice to have a shortcut.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 29, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> So, is completely possible to get this at lv1 caught with a Premiumball?


Not sure if answered or not, since the other ones on page 1 didnt exactly answer it. Yes it is possible to get a gabite at lvl 1 wiith all kind of balls with the condition that the mother was caught with that ball and the father is NOT a ditto. If those fits, then yes its possible.


----------



## kyogre123 (Oct 29, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


> Not sure if answered or not, since the other ones on page 1 didnt exactly answer it. Yes it is possible to get a gabite at lvl 1 wiith all kind of balls with the condition that the mother was caught with that ball and the father is NOT a ditto. If those fits, then yes its possible.


 
Thank you. It was sarcasm at the beginning but I ended up being informed about the Pokeball breeding.


----------



## Zaneris (Oct 29, 2013)

Short update... just working on figuring out the Wonder Trade packets...

Send:

```
0000  84 4b f5 b1 61 cb 40 f4 07 6b 5f 90 08 00 45 00  [email protected]_...E.
0010  03 cf 6a b0 00 00 40 11 12 70 c0 a8 89 b8 05 43  [email protected]
0020  aa 5a e9 cc ee d7 03 bb 4f 24 ea d0 01 03 92 03  .Z......O$......
0030  11 11 e2 08 0d 00 0d 00 45 96 5d 91 29 cd 78 38  ........E.].).x8
0040  18 1b 49 44 ee 98 55 89 02 01 00 56 ff 7e 03 02  ..ID..U....V.~..
0050  00 00 00 01 02 00 00 04 01 00 00 01 02 00 00 01  ................
0060  00 00 00 76 03 00 00 ce 74 ba ea 00 00 85 e8 14  ...v....t.......
0070  66 f9 60 cd 3e d8 88 18 7d e2 ba ee a1 7a 7d af  f.`.>...}....z}.
0080  f7 61 1c 2d 71 66 e3 11 da 58 02 e8 e3 8c 73 14  .a.-qf...X....s.
0090  90 0d ef 18 76 5f c9 84 2a 1f 4c a5 f2 5f 04 be  ....v_..*.L.._..
00a0  10 bd 96 72 07 4c bf b7 99 5f eb 99 9b ed 91 c9  ...r.L..._......
00b0  5e d8 03 89 70 06 f1 b9 5a cc c1 d1 ec f6 24 7e  ^...p...Z.....$~
00c0  64 53 27 0a eb 4d c5 b8 99 1a e2 66 a0 a5 71 0c  dS'..M.....f..q.
00d0  46 4b a2 1a d2 bc 82 6c ea 0c 98 f7 0a 7a 18 6b  FK.....l.....z.k
00e0  97 84 59 44 74 32 04 36 64 c3 e0 d0 67 27 13 c4  ..YDt2.6d...g'..
00f0  60 e3 83 46 0f 52 7d 4c 77 6a 4b c4 a4 62 7c f7  `..F.R}LwjK..b|.
0100  f0 f2 4a ad 28 04 4f d6 91 0b e0 be a0 63 2c 16  ..J.(.O......c,.
0110  80 5f fb 5f 34 f2 eb 30 6a 75 d8 49 ba 09 65 e8  ._._4..0ju.I..e.
0120  a1 7d c5 12 8b 0c cd ae 1a e2 e6 cd ad 32 90 67  .}...........2.g
0130  88 a6 0d d2 b0 04 76 91 09 31 12 99 c4 85 08 42  ......v..1.....B
0140  16 23 4d 7f eb d3 89 13 a6 7a 1a d6 6c 49 f0 00  .#M......z..lI..
0150  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0160  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 bb e2 af 5c 19  ..............\.
0170  00 00 01 8d 15 b3 8a 38 18 ed 3a c4 0e 60 b6 72  .......8..:..`.r
0180  da 87 f7 c4 0e 60 b6 72 da 87 f7 f0 a0 1c 6c 00  .....`.r......l.
0190  00 02 12 30 20 23 ca 01 02 00 00 48 4a 19 05 52  ...0 #.....HJ..R
01a0  c8 b1 02 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ...1............
01b0  00 00 00 5a 00 61 00 6e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ...Z.a.n........
01c0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4c 00 69  .............L.i
01d0  00 19 20 6c 00 20 00 5a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  .. l. .Z........
01e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4e 00 69 00 63 00 65 00 20  .......N.i.c.e.
01f0  00 74 00 6f 00 20 00 6d 00 65 00 65 00 74 00 20  .t.o. .m.e.e.t.
0200  00 79 00 61 00 21 00 00 00 4c 00 65 00 74 00 19  .y.a.!...L.e.t..
0210  20 73 00 20 00 62 00 61 00 74 00 74 00 6c 00 65  s. .b.a.t.t.l.e
0220  00 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4c 00 65 00 74  .!.........L.e.t
0230  00 19 20 73 00 20 00 74 00 72 00 61 00 64 00 65  .. s. .t.r.a.d.e
0240  00 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 57 00 61  .!...........W.a
0250  00 74 00 63 00 68 00 20 00 6d 00 79 00 20 00 56  .t.c.h. .m.y. .V
0260  00 69 00 64 00 65 00 6f 00 21 00 00 00 00 00 55  .i.d.e.o.!.....U
0270  00 73 00 65 00 20 00 61 00 6e 00 20 00 4f 00 2d  .s.e. .a.n. .O.-
0280  00 50 00 6f 00 77 00 65 00 72 00 21 00 00 00 00  .P.o.w.e.r.!....
0290  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
02a0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
02b0  00 00 00 04 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
02c0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
02d0  00 00 00 29 35 13 00 00 00 00 00 99 ff 5e c3 d0  ...)5........^..
02e0  7c 12 09 87 4f d0 e4 e5 18 77 b1 6f 8d a2 65 7c  |...O....w.o..e|
02f0  76 74 8e 4f 05 d0 22 c9 0e 35 32 6d 62 0c 4f c9  vt.O.."..52mb.O.
0300  1d ee f4 fa d6 a5 bc 91 83 3c 2a c9 3f 32 e2 a1  .........<*.?2..
0310  9a bb 85 fb 97 d8 13 40 8e 82 bd 39 11 d5 a3 9c  [email protected]
0320  59 21 86 31 63 86 c8 4c a2 00 17 c6 38 a3 00 4f  Y!.1c..L....8..O
0330  f9 2e df e3 d8 b5 2b cc df ec 5d 21 df 2e d4 62  ......+...]!...b
0340  a1 46 0b 62 89 0f 53 40 9a 15 f1 f2 1a 2e af 42  [email protected]
0350  9e c0 38 6f b2 05 d0 92 77 20 ba 90 55 a9 da ac  ..8o....w ..U...
0360  e3 b3 46 31 7b c1 b4 63 96 b5 0d b9 f0 30 d9 91  ..F1{..c.....0..
0370  90 b3 c7 b5 ab 55 df 42 8a fb da f9 e4 86 52 ae  .....U.B......R.
0380  fc 19 6d 5c 87 27 aa 3f 9a dd dd 66 33 06 69 fa  ..m\.'.?...f3.i.
0390  c8 82 ed a2 90 77 33 40 42 37 b3 72 a5 1b 91 8e  [email protected]
03a0  31 26 7c 8d 7e 5d 6a 83 15 73 69 41 f9 40 cb a2  1&|.~][email protected]
03b0  8f 7e 48 72 42 24 8c 83 02 d4 af 33 69 13 9f 4f  .~HrB$.....3i..O
03c0  56 9f 3a 0c f8 ed 3c 4b 50 76 48 34 21 ed 85 81  V.:...<KPvH4!...
03d0  71 cb 13 e6 5b 35 46 fc ac d4 9e 1a 03          q...[5F......
```
 
Response:

```
0000  40 f4 07 6b 5f 90 84 4b f5 b1 61 cb 08 00 45 00  @..k_..K..a...E.
0010  03 cf 70 7a 00 00 39 11 13 a6 05 43 aa 5a c0 a8  ..pz..9....C.Z..
0020  89 b8 ee d7 e9 cc 03 bb c1 46 ea d0 01 03 92 03  .........F......
0030  11 11 e2 08 8c 00 0e 00 ca 34 7a 0c 07 b5 c1 2b  .........4z....+
0040  71 ad 58 ab 3a ba f6 ef 02 01 00 0e 03 7e 03 05  q.X.:........~..
0050  00 00 00 01 02 00 00 04 01 00 00 01 02 00 00 01  ................
0060  00 00 00 76 03 00 00 81 4e 27 5c 00 00 a6 02 d1  ...v....N'\.....
0070  ae 79 ca 54 bb 57 19 d5 5b 91 aa e2 97 ac 9a 28  .y.T.W..[......(
0080  b7 7c 3a aa dd b7 38 1b 78 15 8a df 8e f3 98 02  .|:...8.x.......
0090  48 c8 5d bc ff 16 02 e0 95 3f 72 5f 35 30 a3 73  H.]......?r_50.s
00a0  93 66 bc 6b c0 1f de 36 ba ad 34 0f 91 48 c5 08  .f.k...6..4..H..
00b0  29 d7 ad 43 07 83 c0 0f 38 11 45 51 c3 56 8d da  )..C....8.EQ.V..
00c0  66 46 bf 97 fa 66 0e c5 08 b1 67 8a 54 2a 9e a1  fF...f....g.T*..
00d0  53 b3 43 fe 93 e1 d8 93 b4 e5 af a3 90 c5 11 6e  S.C............n
00e0  8f 18 ba bd 44 ec e7 6f cb 9d ce 89 f3 df ab 2d  ....D..o.......-
00f0  d3 a8 85 b4 aa c4 92 dd eb 18 b0 cf a5 aa dc 1a  ................
0100  03 fb ee 0c 54 a2 6e c4 5e ef 6e e7 08 20 91 4d  ....T.n.^.n.. .M
0110  cd 43 87 d0 a7 04 eb dc 3c 3d 87 6c 53 2a dc 58  .C......<=.lS*.X
0120  db 9b ba 5b 69 42 e0 96 27 62 74 36 3e 13 5f e3  ...[iB..'bt6>._.
0130  91 2b d9 79 6c 9a 25 c0 9e c5 9f 83 cb ef 93 ec  .+.yl.%.........
0140  88 13 55 3e e3 14 18 ce 9d 77 0a 96 df 5d dd 00  ..U>.....w...]..
0150  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0160  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8b 97 12 8c 18  ................
0170  00 01 01 08 68 b1 ba e1 f7 83 1a f4 38 46 2b 2b  ....h.......8F++
0180  67 05 f2 f4 38 46 2b 2b 67 05 f2 80 64 1f 6c 00  g...8F++g...d.l.
0190  00 02 6e a0 24 eb ff 02 02 00 00 c8 3c 09 05 d1  ..n.$.......<...
01a0  09 32 03 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00  .2.1............
01b0  00 00 00 41 00 7a 00 65 00 65 00 6d 00 00 00 00  ...A.z.e.e.m....
01c0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 41 00 2d  .............A.-
01d0  00 4d 00 65 00 69 00 73 00 74 00 65 00 72 00 00  .M.e.i.s.t.e.r..
01e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2e 00 2e 00 2e 00 00 00 00  ................
01f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0200  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2e 00 2e 00 2e 00 00  ................
0210  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
0220  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 00 20 00 52  ...........I. .R
0230  00 61 00 72 00 65 00 2c 00 20 00 43 00 61 00 74  .a.r.e.,. .C.a.t
0240  00 63 00 68 00 20 00 4d 00 65 00 00 00 49 00 20  .c.h. .M.e...I.
0250  00 52 00 61 00 72 00 65 00 2c 00 20 00 56 00 00  .R.a.r.e.,. .V..
0260  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4c  ...............L
0270  00 65 00 74 00 19 20 73 00 20 00 62 00 61 00 74  .e.t.. s. .b.a.t
0280  00 74 00 6c 00 65 00 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  .t.l.e.!........
0290  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
02a0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
02b0  00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
02c0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
02d0  00 00 00 18 a6 1c 00 00 00 00 00 bb 1c 27 4b 40  .............'[email protected]
02e0  8e 74 07 20 86 6c 68 bf c8 8b a1 36 92 c4 7d 5c  .t. .lh....6..}\
02f0  10 72 87 b6 66 6c c1 eb 54 05 d5 0c 0c 81 4c 5a  .r..fl..T.....LZ
0300  34 83 b8 d8 80 a6 22 fe 48 3c bf f9 6d aa d5 b2  4.....".H<..m...
0310  22 ac 3c dc cc eb ed 5d 15 0b 5b 3e 03 47 5b ff  ".<....]..[>.G[.
0320  ee 5d 8c 5b da e5 5d 7f d4 01 55 df c9 8c 09 40  .].[..][email protected]
0330  b6 92 89 b6 30 42 96 05 57 0e ce 1d 36 4e bd da  ....0B..W...6N..
0340  90 b4 22 67 e1 41 21 0d f4 cb ca e4 83 cb a3 47  .."g.A!........G
0350  c6 54 0f 1b 91 dc e7 2f 56 de f0 88 c9 eb 9f 41  .T...../V......A
0360  0a fa a4 73 f4 59 11 d8 a6 34 25 1d d3 94 94 12  ...s.Y...4%.....
0370  a0 21 a8 60 70 44 6f 8c 2b d1 f4 df 22 de 9c 64  .!.`pDo.+..."..d
0380  e4 6c f0 b4 fc aa 72 58 fa 23 7b 66 2d e1 c1 b1  .l....rX.#{f-...
0390  6e 1e 42 2d a6 86 d2 b8 d2 7a 02 77 df 5d cc 67  n.B-.....z.w.].g
03a0  50 8d 9f 4d f6 22 12 3d d1 f9 c5 5d d9 76 fb bc  P..M.".=...].v..
03b0  2b b5 05 d2 64 ce 32 c1 0f 70 a3 23 ed a9 cf 8c  +...d.2..p.#....
03c0  32 ce 1d 60 3b 22 63 46 28 e3 7f fb 5e ac c5 24  2..`;"cF(...^..$
03d0  35 81 26 94 08 50 16 71 6d 19 ff 09 05          5.&..P.qm....
```


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 29, 2013)

Zaneris said:


> Short update... just working on figuring out the Wonder Trade packets...
> 
> Send:
> 
> ...


Hmm... But can't it be done on a fake gts or some sort to transfer a certain pokemon, edit it, and get it back? Like in previous gens?... Hmm... Because wonder trade is trading a pokemon for a random one...
Just asking though... But you're way knowledgeable then me for this sort of thing. XD


----------



## Zaneris (Oct 29, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Hmm... But can't it be done on a fake gts or some sort to transfer a certain pokemon, edit it, and get it back? Like in previous gens?... Hmm... Because wonder trade is trading a pokemon for a random one...
> Just asking though... But you're way knowledgeable then me for this sort of thing. XD


 
Essentially doing the same thing, I'm just manipulating it so you get the same pokemon back, but modified.

"Faking" the wonder trade.


----------



## kyogre123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Zaneris said:


> Essentially doing the same thing, I'm just manipulating it so you get the same pokemon back, but modified.
> 
> "Faking" the wonder trade.


 
Is it possible for anyone to do what you are doing? I'm really curious about it since it seems that a lot of people have figured out how to receive Pokemon on their computers and send them back.


----------



## Zaneris (Oct 29, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> Is it possible for anyone to do what you are doing? I'm really curious about it since it seems that a lot of people have figured out how to receive Pokemon on their computers and send them back.


 
Yeah it's not overly complicated, I just didn't know the structure for Pokemon data, but knowing it now thanks to Project Pokemon... I suspect a lot of people will be doing this.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 29, 2013)

Zaneris said:


> Yeah it's not overly complicated, I just didn't know the structure for Pokemon data, but knowing it now thanks to Project Pokemon... I suspect a lot of people will be doing this.


Oooh, this is great! It will speed everything up nicely. I will try it using a test pokemon.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been busy with life, but just wanting to catch up: Is it possible to now edit pokemon and return them to the game?


----------



## kyogre123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Zaneris said:


> Yeah it's not overly complicated, I just didn't know the structure for Pokemon data, but knowing it now thanks to Project Pokemon... I suspect a lot of people will be doing this.


 
I hope you could tell us soon how is the transfer done so we can replicate it.


----------



## Zaneris (Oct 29, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> I hope you could tell us soon how is the transfer done so we can replicate it.


 
The encrypted pokemon is at offset 0x3d -> 0x124 within the data portion of the packet.


----------



## captain_corona (Oct 29, 2013)

why cant i run pokemon x with a sd card?? hmm


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 30, 2013)

Zaneris said:


> Yeah it's not overly complicated, I just didn't know the structure for Pokemon data, but knowing it now thanks to Project Pokemon... I suspect a lot of people will be doing this.


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/pkx-editor-by-codemonkey85.356901/

Looks like an pokemon x/y editor was made...
Hmm... I guess this will be in use for that fake wonder trade?


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 30, 2013)

captain_corona said:


> why cant i run pokemon x with a sd card?? hmm


 
What the...
-----

Anw to get this working, what should I do? Just swap out the packets or what?


----------



## cearp (Oct 31, 2013)

it is a shame that using this, with wonder trade etc, that the other person's pokemon that they are trading in good faith, will simply be overwritten and wiped from all game history.
sure you could release other people's pokemon that you receive, but it is not a nice idea that the pokemon you are trading are just going nowhere.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 31, 2013)

cearp said:


> it is a shame that using this, with wonder trade etc, that the other person's pokemon that they are trading in good faith, will simply be overwritten and wiped from all game history.
> sure you could release other people's pokemon that you receive, but it is not a nice idea that the pokemon you are trading are just going nowhere.


 

You would be eventual spoofing the wonder trade so you are the only person you would be trading with.


----------



## cearp (Oct 31, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> You would be eventual spoofing the wonder trade so you are the only person you would be trading with.


well at the moment people would just be replacing the other person's pokemon with the one you edited in. right?
maybe in the future someone will make a tool that will trade with yourself etc, and that someone somewhere doesn't need to also be wondertrading for your trade to take place, but that seems more work.


----------



## Bond697 (Oct 31, 2013)

cearp said:


> it is a shame that using this, with wonder trade etc, that the other person's pokemon that they are trading in good faith, will simply be overwritten and wiped from all game history.
> sure you could release other people's pokemon that you receive, but it is not a nice idea that the pokemon you are trading are just going nowhere.


 

pokemon don't have souls.  they're 260 bytes of data and nothing more.


----------



## aos10 (Oct 31, 2013)

if i use the save dungel to get the save and then moded the save,,,is that gonna work ?
because i am not restoring old save,,,its the same save file


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 1, 2013)

aos10 said:


> if i use the save dungel to get the save and then moded the save,,,is that gonna work ?
> because i am not restoring old save,,,its the same save file


 
Save dongles aren't working anymore.


----------



## TankedThomas (Nov 1, 2013)

Bond697 said:


> pokemon don't have souls. they're 260 bytes of data and nothing more.


 

At least someone gets it.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

cearp said:


> well at the moment people would just be replacing the other person's pokemon with the one you edited in. right?
> maybe in the future someone will make a tool that will trade with yourself etc, and that someone somewhere doesn't need to also be wondertrading for your trade to take place, but that seems more work.


 
No.
You trick the 3DS into thinking that another player has been found. Though all you do is trade with yourself. 

No Pokémon are harmed in the process of this hack.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 1, 2013)

Shuji1987 said:


> No.
> You trick the 3DS into thinking that another player has been found. Though all you do is trade with yourself.
> 
> No Pokémon are harmed in the process of this hack.


 
my bad egg disagrees with you


----------



## cearp (Nov 4, 2013)

Shuji1987 said:


> No.
> You trick the 3DS into thinking that another player has been found. Though all you do is trade with yourself.
> 
> No Pokémon are harmed in the process of this hack.


so people have been able to not only inject a pokemon, but replicate the whole wonder trade process? are you sure? if it is like this, then good.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 4, 2013)

Bond697 said:


> pokemon don't have souls. they're 260 bytes of data and nothing more.


 
they said the same about Digimons and look what happened on Tamers

if the hack consist only on create pokemons that already can be made through in-game means then I see no harm, just less time wasted doing the same. I used to give my pokemons the EV's I wanted through pokegen until I realized I could do the same with a little more effort multiplying the feathers and vitamins with the dstwo cheat system, cheat anyway but more legit than go and edit like a text file.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 4, 2013)

U





Vengenceonu said:


> my bad egg disagrees with you


You actually got a bad egg? O.O


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 4, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> U
> You actually got a bad egg? O.O


 
Naa, but i heard some people have gotten some.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Nov 4, 2013)

cearp said:


> so people have been able to not only inject a pokemon, but replicate the whole wonder trade process? are you sure? if it is like this, then good.


 
Well theoretically it should work like that. No one has been able to do it yet. Though there is someone who claims to have managed to do so. 

But yeah, the idea is that you fake the WT into thinking a trainer has been found while it is just your computer sending modified packages back.


----------



## cearp (Nov 5, 2013)

Shuji1987 said:


> Well theoretically it should work like that. No one has been able to do it yet. Though there is someone who claims to have managed to do so.
> 
> But yeah, the idea is that you fake the WT into thinking a trainer has been found while it is just your computer sending modified packages back.


sure, i understand how it would/could work in the future, but at the moment, well as soon as people start injecting, they will just be overwriting the pokemon, not recreating a the whole wonder trade.
i was just confused since you sounded so certain, but yes i understand, i think


----------



## Shuji1987 (Nov 5, 2013)

cearp said:


> sure, i understand how it would/could work in the future, but at the moment, well as soon as people start injecting, they will just be overwriting the pokemon, not recreating a the whole wonder trade.
> i was just confused since you sounded so certain, but yes i understand, i think


 

Personally I think that the overwriting of others Pokémon will pose to be much more of a problem. I also doubt if it could even work that way too. Simultaneously fetching a packet and overwriting it at the same time will probably cause communication errors and other problems.

So the only real way to do it is to replicate the WT process in a closed environment.

Hope that clears it up. =)


----------



## cearp (Nov 16, 2013)

Bond697 said:


> pokemon don't have souls. they're 260 bytes of data and nothing more.


come say that to my pikachu


----------



## RiderLeangle (Nov 16, 2013)

Bond697 said:


> pokemon don't have souls. they're 260 bytes of data and nothing more.


 
Does that make them Digimon? *runs away*


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 16, 2013)

RiderLeangle said:


> Does that make them Digimon? *runs away*


 
Yes, in the literal sense, Pocket monsters are digital monsters.


----------

